# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مراحل تطور علم التفسير

## غالب بن محمد المزروع

دعوة من الجمعية العلمية السعودية للقرآن وعلومه ( فرع المدينة المنورة )

لحضور الجزء الثاني من محاضرة فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / حكمت بن بشير بن ياسين ( حفظه الله ) عن
مراحل تطور علم التفسير
وذلك في هذا اليوم السبت 12 / 5 / 1429 بعد صلاة العشاء , في قاعة الاحتفالات بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة .
أسأل الله أن يبارك في علم الشيخ وأن يجزي القائمين على الجمعية خير الجزاء
لمتابعة مايستجد بشأن المحاضرة ، وكذلك الجزء الأول فإليكم هذا الرابط :
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread....ed=1#post55063

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## العرب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وشكر لكِ ، وبارك فيكِ .

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك .

----------


## سلمـان

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## شمس التركي

الموقع مغلق

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> الموقع مغلق


الموقع يعمل، لكن به عدة مشاكل مع المتصفحات، ويتابع هذا الأمر هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1243066

----------

